

Ask HN: Anyone Hiring Remotely? - remotely

HNers,<p>Excuse the fake account but I didn't want to use my normal one for the sake of privacy.<p>I'm currently looking for programming or development work. I'm highly productive in Django, Python and jQuery.<p>I've also worked extensively on App Engine and know its pros and cons (and possible workarounds) well if you happen to be on that platform.<p>I'm more comfortable with back-end work but I've recently shipped several complete development packages for teams that I've been working on.<p>I'm located outside of the US right now and am 12 hours off US time give or take. If you're looking for an extra set of hands and someone who works autonomously and quickly I'd probably be a good fit for your team.<p>I can be reached at remotely.hn [at] gmail if you're interested in discussing further.<p>Thanks!
======
caseysoftware
I've worked remotely almost exclusively for 5 years now. For a handful of
projects I've gone onsite for a day or two a week but those are the exception.

The key is to build your reputation and network like crazy. Get to know
everyone you can. Work to become _the_ guy for technology X. And get out there
and pitch on remote projects and ideas that you do come across. Once you knock
those out of the park, word gets around, so people will start coming to you.
Even you can't do the project (skills, time, etc), try to make a solid
recommendation for them. You'll still score some points.

It took ~2 years for that to happen to me, but I rarely go out hunting for
work now. I make my presence known regularly and the rest pretty well takes
care of itself.

------
lrm242
If you're soliciting work, why on earth wouldn't you use your normal HN user
name? I don't get it.

~~~
j_baker
Perhaps they don't want their current employer to know they're on the market.

------
mgrouchy
Kind of off topic, but I'm curious how difficult it is to get remote (non-
contract) development Jobs these days? I'm not currently on the Job market,
but in a couple of years, I plan to move back to the place I was born, and
there are not many, if any, great companies to work with there for a software
developer.

I guess what it boils down to me wondering if it is easy or hard to find
remote development positions and going forward is it becoming easier to find
remote positions as a software developer.

~~~
dhyasama
I'm going to be working remotely for the next year. I currently go into the
office in the morning and work from home in the afternoon. A couple weeks ago
I asked my manager if I could work from New York for a year and he said sure.
I've been at the same place for almost five years now, in large part because
of stuff like this. They know me and trust I'll do my job. It would probably
be much more difficult to get a setup like this right off the bat.

------
mbrubeck
Mozilla's web development team uses Python and Django, and has several remote
workers. I work remotely for Mozilla; my own team has workers in Mountain
View, Toronto, Seattle, Vancouver, Boston, Pittsburgh, and Paris.

See <http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/careers/> and you can email me (see profile)
if you have any questions or want an introduction to someone.

~~~
percept
If that doesn't work out, I know Canonical/Ubuntu used to have a similar deal,
and it looks like they still do:

<http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_ISDFWD/>

------
phsr
It would be great if this turned into a "Who's Hiring Remotely" thread.

------
sunir
I'm head of integrations at FreshBooks and I am looking for agencies to
outsource projects to (PHP, Rails, and Python). Unfortunately, I am not
looking for sole freelancers as I want the agency to manage the product
management, design, implementation, testing, and validation. However, if you
have a group of people you frequently work with who can cover all of that,
then drop me a line.

sunir <-> freshbooks <-> com

------
dawson
I'm looking for a jQuery Expert / User Interface Developer to help me with a
small project (paid), working remotely. Email dk401 [at] cam.ac.uk

~~~
tcarnell
Is that paid work? <http://tomcarnell.com/>

~~~
csomar
used to work for free?

------
vgurgov
I am working as remote consultant/developer for like 4 yrs now. Once you get a
good reputation in any sphere looking for new projects isnt a prob anymore. I
specialize in Rails/ajax/push/e-commerce and don't really advertise my
services for last like year, while have stable deal flow and even employ team
of devs that help me. However I work onsites from time to time when needed.

------
lkrubner
For me personally, there was a stretch from 2004 to 2008 when it was really
easy to get remote work. This allowed me to travel and work at the same time,
which I loved. Businesses were desperate for people with good web development
skills, at that time.

Then the recession hit, and everything changed, at least for me. The remote
work vanished. I can still find good paying work in New York City, but its all
the kind of work where you have to go into the office everyday.

My guess is that the kind of work that can be done remotely has moved to
countries that have very low wages. The kind of work that remains is the kind
of work that can not be done remotely (or so the client feels, due to
considerations of security or firewalls or the need for cross-functional team
integration, or for the need of internal training of other workers who are
suppose to learn skills from you).

------
hundredwatt
I am looking hire front-end designers. Not sure if HN is the right place, but
if you know anyone, please feel free to have them contact me at <my HN
username> at gmail.com

~~~
zohaibr
Ditto

<my HN username> at gmail.com

------
donw
Well, if anybody is hiring remotely: I'm a sysadmin-turned-coder with around
ten years of Ops experience, most of which I've spent learning how to automate
things. So I'm fluent in Ruby (and Rails), JavaScript (and jQuery), as well as
anything that might need to be done on a Linux box.

If it sounds like I might be able to help you out, shoot me an email: don at
madwombat dot com

------
angelbob
I work at On-Site.com and my understanding is that we're willing to hire
remotely for the right candidate. The OP is probably not what we're looking
for, though -- we're a JRuby on Rails and JSP shop (plus jQuery, which he
_does_ know), and we'd need somebody who knew both if they weren't going to
spend time physically present (in Mountain View, CA) to get up to speed.

------
hikari17
We're looking for short-term remote Rails help implementing faceted search
using solr/lucene or websolr.

------
gibbsonn
I'm looking for sproutcore work or any front end dev

Check out <http://quicksnippets.42horizons.com> for a small example and
contact details

------
davidedicillo
If you need design/front-end coding hit me up at davide {at} 39inc.com

(as a company we actually do more than just design, but the design part is
what i'm personally taking care of)

------
lordsuspicious
12 hours away - are you in the Northern or Southern hemisphere? (Just out of
curiosity). There doesn't seem to be the same remote outsourcing trend here in
the Southern hemisphere.

~~~
clueless123
Here in South America we are mostly on the same time zone with the US (+/-
3hours) so there is quite a bit of remote work going on.. Since I got here
I've met people doing HTML,php,python,sql and some Java for companies all over
the US.. I also know of a few large US companies (fortune 100) who are opening
big offices over here. Also, countries like Chile & Argentina are given big
incentives for startups to move over there.

------
loyaltyspace
I am looking for rails and JQuery people for remote gigs. You won't be getting
rich off of it but get in touch if interested - bswootton@gmail.com

------
MadQA
Shameless plug: if anyone needs a quality assurance engineer - feel free to
contact me, I'm currently looking for a remote QA job.

~~~
sunpatel
contact me username @ gmail

------
bkmrkr
sent email

------
shareme
I am looking for remote android gigs..

My linkedin and visualcv with demos can be found at links at bottom of my
blog: http//mobilebytes.wordpress.com

